# Self Defense/Martial Arts Classes



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of taking up some sort of self Defence classes but don't really know what would be good. I used to go boxing a few years ago and really enjoyed it but I don't know how much it would help me in a street situation. Could anyone recommend something?


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Krav Maga if you have a local class.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Krav maga or Jeet Kune Do, wouldn't bother with any others tbh.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Another vote for Krav maga.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Krav is brilliant, annoyed i gave it up, hopefully will get back into it soon


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

need to take up something, may need it one day


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Jeet Kune Do, havnt done it in a year or so but still practice on my own.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm torn with the whole "popularity" of Krav these days...

I've been doing it for years and no one used to know what it was, never mind how to do it... now with it creeping into more main stream cinema etc, everyone wants a bit of it... which is good on one hand, as it is still the most brutal and direct form of self-defence (that I have tried and IMO), and it deserves some popularity, but it means we get the "pyjama crowd" in the doors now... which isn't so good... 

Anyway... If you are looking for something to use in the real world, Krav or Muay Thai

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I am a lover not a fighter

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ju Jitsu will do the job most of the time too.

There is still no substitute for a hefty kicks in the nads and running like hell though.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The thing with the more defensive types of martial arts is the rely on you being on the back foot, with krav maga and jkd they teach attack first and hard then deal with the aftermath.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

To be honest boxing and/or Judo are probably the best means of defending yourself.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I'm torn with the whole "popularity" of Krav these days...
> 
> I've been doing it for years and no one used to know what it was, never mind how to do it... now with it creeping into more main stream cinema etc, everyone wants a bit of it... which is good on one hand, as it is still the most brutal and direct form of self-defence (that I have tried and IMO), and it deserves some popularity, but it means we get the "pyjama crowd" in the doors now... which isn't so good... 
> 
> ...


Thinking of giving this a go also, do you know of any local classes to East Kilbride, Hamilton, Motherwell?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DaveA11en said:


> I'm thinking of taking up some sort of self Defence classes but don't really know what would be good. I used to go boxing a few years ago and really enjoyed it but I don't know how much it would help me in a street situation. Could anyone recommend something?


I would not underestimate boxing as a self defence system. Many years ago I did Shotokan karate (until my knees failed) and trained in the gym with some boxers. The power they created when hitting heavy bags was staggering. There other advantage was the conditioning of taking a punch, I suspect in a real fight, it starts with you taking the first strike.

Maybe it is worth visiting as many different clubs as you can to see what would suite you and just as importantly, the standard of the coaching/training staff.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kmmfc1 said:


> Thinking of giving this a go also, do you know of any local classes to East Kilbride, Hamilton, Motherwell?


http://www.ekfightgym.co.uk/EKFight_&_Fitness_Gym/Timetable.html

:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i did jujitsu , i was lucky to have a really good instructor we did all sorts incluing some of the krav stuff . If its for self defence id defo look at krav . Anything you learn in any form of martial arts though is gonna stand you up better against someone that knows nothing !

We were taught get out if you can , if you cant **** them up as best as you can and get away . Ear drum popping and eye gauging are great ones to learn .

i really should get back to something as i miss it


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Russian systema looks handy, much like Krav but not as mainstream


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

starting judo today ... first class ... with 33 years on my back ... wish me luck


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Mixed Martial Arts.

But do what interests you. I love MMA but that doesn't mean you will.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally, I find this method to be much less effort, with better results...


----------

